# Turtleneck collar has loosened up



## Coater (Jul 5, 2010)

So, I bought a 100% merino wool turtleneck sweater a couple weeks ago. I've worn it about six times now and the collar has loosened up so much that it doesn't feel snug anymore and it's visibly loose, even droops a little bit at the fold, I would say.

So, is there any way to shrink the collar to it's original size? I guess washing in warm water isn't an option as the washing instructions state that the garment should be washed in max. 30 celsius degree and preferably by hand.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe you could have some elastic sown into it? Otherwise, you may be out of luck. I don't wear turtlenecks, wish I could, but nothing looks worse than a guy with one that looks too big in the neck.


----------



## Coater (Jul 5, 2010)

Well the collar actually is elastic already, it stretches just like the cuffs. But it has somehow stretched permanently, the first time I wore it the collar felt nicely snug but now it is visibly loose.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I've worn turtle neck sweaters for many years.

I'm sorry that the stretching that your sweater has experienced has displeased you. Most wool turtlenecks depend upon the wool knit ribbing itself, rather than added elastic, to provide a snug fit. Irrespective of the how well it does this, *all* of these will stretch to some degree with wear. It's simply part of the nature of knit wear. The issue is really whether that stretching is excessive. Poorly knit ribbing will tend to stretch more and return to shape less. If your sweater neck is only a bit looser as a result of wear, I'd think that is to be expected and is normal.

Things that will help allow your sweater to retain its shape better include not wearing it too often. I'd suggest no more than a couple of times a week. Between wearings, fold it carefully and make sure the neck is folded back into shape the extent possible, and store it on your sweater shelf. That helps allow the knit to close up and again regain some of its spring.

Sometimes laundering can help, but it can also ruin knitwear as well. If you wash it too often, or incorrectly, you can remove the wool yarn's natural resilliency which will cause the knit to sag and stretch, which would make your concern far worse. If you launder it you must lay it damp on a terry cloth towel in the shape it should have, paying careful attention to reshaping the neck back to its proper shape and size. Then let it dry away from heat, which should take a couple of days. This should reblock the sweater's shape, somewhat the way hats used to be blocked. But be aware that this a process of diminishing returns, and after an indeterminate number of washings will begin to have a negative effect.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Since I usually have to shrink the sleeves of sweaters, I have learned not to be too gentle with wool. Were it mine, I would dip the neck only into very hot water, then put the whole sweater in the hottest clothes dryer and check from time to time to see when it had snugged up enough. The Sweater Police may decry this, but I bet it would work. Try it at your own risk if nothing else avails.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I was also thinking about "blocking", can that make it smaller as well as larger?


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

I admire anyone who likes to wear turtlenecks. I wish I could. Aside form the stifling feeling they give me, I prefer to keep a one day growth of facial hair most days, and anything around the neck area just irritates beyond belief. I applaud you. Turtlenecks can look amazing.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Just pack up and move to Alabama. No turtlenecks necessary down here.


----------



## Coater (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay so, I don't own a dryer so this is what I did: Dampened the neck with some warm/hot water and then dried it by using a blow dryer and scrunching it with my hand(poor man's dryer). Then left it to dry flat. The neck has now dried completely, definitely looks smaller than before and has not suffered any damage.

I hope to keep the neck tight by letting the garment rest more by not wearing it so often so hopefully I don't have to repeat this procedure often as it may cause damage over time(I suppose).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Coater said:


> Okay so, I don't own a dryer so this is what I did: Dampened the neck with some warm/hot water and then dried it by using a blow dryer and scrunching it with my hand(poor man's dryer). Then left it to dry flat. The neck has now dried completely, definitely looks smaller than before and has not suffered any damage.
> 
> I hope to keep the neck tight by letting the garment rest more by not wearing it so often so hopefully I don't have to repeat this procedure often as it may cause damage over time(I suppose).


That is a creative adaptation of a technique that has always worked for me. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

On a similar topic, I've noticed some of my new knitwear has stretched out a bit in places. Will dry cleaning alone return them to shape (using something like Dry Cleaner's Secret) or must they be reblocked professionally?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> On a similar topic, I've noticed some of my new knitwear has stretched out a bit in places. Will dry cleaning alone return them to shape (using something like Dry Cleaner's Secret) or must they be reblocked professionally?


While readily acknowledging that not all dry cleaners are created equal, and some are indeed very knowledgeable and skilled, I have had less success getting fine woolens dry cleaned than hand-laundering. I.e., I would attempt it myself via a gentle hand washing after which I would do the reblocking myself.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks. I would send them off to Rave Fabricare.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Thanks. I would send them off to Rave Fabricare.


I am sure they will be treated well.


----------

